# Anyone playing a 5 string open G?



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hoping to share ideas with anyone else playing this setup. 
ala Keith Richards


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I just never take the E off.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don’t remove the sixth, just tune it down to D. Strings 2, 3, and 4 are the same as standard tuning, and strings 1, 5, and 6 are tuned down two semitones so power chords on strings 5 and 6 are as simple as standard just down a tone. Major and minor triads and chords on strings 2, 3, and 4 are liIke standard. Full barre for major chords, mute string two for 5 string “5” chords. Lots of nice chord extensions.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

I play a lot with five strings standard tuning - no high E string
And yes , it is because it break and I am to lazy to put on another string


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

ccuwan said:


> Hoping to share ideas with anyone else playing this setup.
> ala Keith Richards


Do you mean holding a B note on the 5th string while holding a G note on the 1st string? Cuz that’s an open G/B chord


----------

